# Some shad type baits and a Bluegill



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I scaled down a bit and came up with these. All of these are from the adventures of the "Pandora's box" thread. I will catch up that thread this week some time. I had failures but I had some success also. Again thank you Husky for pointing me in the right direction with that stuff. 

I played around with some shad styles and did a bluegill. I tried some with the lexan lip and some with the aluminum lip. The lexan lips don't make the head as heavy. I like that alot. I hate getting any epoxy on the lexan but I found out that a little rubbing alcohol takes care of that.

I can't imagine the micro baits that Hazmail , Vc, and Rowhunter are playing with. I would was on the edge with these! That is a whole another world with those type of baits. 

The warm spell we had I was able to get out and test some new bodies. Looks like back to icefishing mode now!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Those look too good to fish with.I like the one with a lot of red the best.
Jake


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Works of art once more...I have to say I really like the fourth (favorite) and sixth ones from the top...awesome paint and details...your talent never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Once again I am in awe of your artwork. Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are really nice John, love the shape and paint....the bluegill is killer.

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Geeee John your skills with the brush are really coming on, great work, great natural colors.pete


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

just flawless , stunning work, 

Etch


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful work John.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

those are to nice to fish with looks like you have mastered the smaller baits to, cant wait to see whats next . awesome baits love them all.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Those shad baits are sweet John. How big are they?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lol, unbelievable, John. Those are just beautiful baits.



> That is a whole another world with those type of baits.


I know what you mean. And you know what's really sick? I"m starting to like these little bitty things.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That's some skill man! 

If they ever go on sale SEND ME A PM!! I'd like one of each!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont think those will work, you better not waste your time fishing them. use it to make more and send me those . just kidding. those look GREAT!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those belong in a glass case in an art gallery! WOW!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

John ,
I've looked at these lures several time's and I just don't know what to say besides "Beautiful". Paintwork is exceptional!

Douglas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys these were alot of fun to do. I like those little shad buggers. They are a touch on the animated side with the eyes. They are all about 4-1/2" long in the bodies. I have some 3" walleye ones going on right now. Having trouble with the smaller sized ones. I have to tell myself there will be only so much detail on a bait that small! LOL

I just clear coated this 8" trolling musky bait. I tried a shad type pattern. I made the kill spot about a 1/2" in dia. I hope it is not too big. Last week I went to the grocery store with my wife. I was going thru the produce area and found some neat netting materials they bag produce with. My wife said the grocery bill was higher this week for some reason! LOL I didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you're having that much problem getting detail into the small baits, then I don't feel so bad. Maybe I need to try making one of your musky size baits to see what it feels like on the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

very very nice work...i cant say that enough lol i really like the shad patterns


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

those are amazing john! truly amazing


----------

